# Valentine's Day



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 12, 2014)

Seeing as it's this Friday, any special plans or stuff you guys have planned?

Some friends of mine are planning a Single's Day on Sunday. 

Any special people you plan on impressing?


----------



## Autumn (Feb 12, 2014)

drinking alone

not really but may as well


----------



## sovram (Feb 12, 2014)

So, I'm in a relationship. And people insist on shoving heteronormative practices in my face. "You have a girlfriend?" Yes. "Are you doing anything special for Valentine's Day?" No. "You probably should get her something." We don't like Valentine's Day. "Of course she does." No. Seriously. Fuck off.


----------



## Karousever (Feb 12, 2014)

This will be my first ever Valentine's Day with a girlfriend ^_^ Super happycited about it :D


----------



## Flora (Feb 12, 2014)

as much as _some people_ want me to, nope, i have nothing planned. i don't have an s.o. or anything so.

unless something drastically changes in the next few days i'm either going home to go shopping for ushering clothes or chilling here and eventually going shopping for ushering clothes.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 12, 2014)

wheee I really like valentine's day! I don't like how insistent people are about what you do for it though!! "I guess you can't do valentine's day because your partner is overseas huh" can't I??? seriously


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 12, 2014)

On one hand I'm happy that us Welsh can ignore Valentine's day and celebrate our equivalent version of it in January that isn't horribly commercialised (or commercialised at all), but on the other, nobody else has ever heard of it/claim that we're just copying, and also all the Valentine's cards/gifts are already being sold in shops by that point.


----------



## sovram (Feb 12, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> On one hand I'm happy that us Welsh can ignore Valentine's day and celebrate our equivalent version of it in January that isn't horribly commercialised (or commercialised at all), but on the other, nobody else has ever heard of it/claim that we're just copying, and also all the Valentine's cards/gifts are already being sold in shops by that point.


Apparently, the Chinese have their own Valentine's day as well! As a part of their lunar calendar.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2014)

When I was a kid Valentines Day was a Big Thing. My dad used to make heart shaped pancakes, and there would be gifts... it'd be like a post-Christmas. 

 Nowadays, my parents still like to make a Big Thing out of it, but on a smaller scale. I still get things from them, but not on such a scale. 

 This is the only the second Valentines Day that I actually _have_ a Valentine. So I've arranged a surprise flower delivery for her at work, and a romantic dinner and stuffs planned.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 12, 2014)

Valentine's day shouldn't exist.

By which I mean, couples really shouldn't need an excuse to be nice to each other, go on a date and get each other presents. I have nothing against the day itself, just how it inadvertently tells people that they don't need to do those things the rest of the time.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 12, 2014)

Superbird said:


> Valentine's day shouldn't exist.
> 
> By which I mean, couples really shouldn't need an excuse to be nice to each other, go on a date and get each other presents. I have nothing against the day itself, just how it inadvertently tells people that they don't need to do those things the rest of the time.


With that logic, birthday celebrations shouldn't exist either!  You don't need a special day to be recognised as an individual, right?

Also, no Valentine for Mohac this year!  I'm going to send anon messages to all of my followers on Tumblr, though so at least I'll get something out of it!


----------



## sovram (Feb 12, 2014)

Qvalador said:


> With that logic, birthday celebrations shouldn't exist either!  You don't need a special day to be recognised as an individual, right?


Eh, I think birthdays are pointless. I don't celebrate mine. That isn't to say, I think birthdays should disappear; I just don't see much value in them.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 12, 2014)

Superbird said:


> Valentine's day shouldn't exist.
> 
> By which I mean, couples really shouldn't need an excuse to be nice to each other, go on a date and get each other presents. I have nothing against the day itself, just how it inadvertently tells people that they don't need to do those things the rest of the time.





			
				Le petit prince said:
			
		

> Le lendemain revint le petit prince.
> – Il eût mieux valu revenir à la même heure, dit le renard. Si tu viens, par exemple, à quatre heures de l’après-midi, dès trois heures je commencerai d’être heureux. Plus l’heure avancera, plus je me sentirai heureux. À quatre heures, déjà, je m’agiterai et m’inquiéterai; je découvrirai le prix du bonheur! Mais si tu viens n’importe quand, je ne saurai jamais à quelle heure m’habiller le coeur… Il faut des rites.
> 
> – Qu’est-ce qu’un rite? dit le petit prince.
> ...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 12, 2014)

Blah blah, "single's appreciation day," blah blah. As long as I can mootch chocolate off of my mom, I'm happy.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 13, 2014)

ah, valentine's day. a.k.a. "crushing reaffirmation that you don't have a significant other and everybody else does" day. 

I'm probably just gonna, y'know, have fun with friends and such, but nothing out of the ordinary. Maybe relax a bit, call a friend? who knows. Ironically, the biggest paper I have ever turned in is due that day, so. I guess my school at least knows what's important.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 13, 2014)

Superbird said:


> Valentine's day shouldn't exist.
> 
> By which I mean, couples really shouldn't need an excuse to be nice to each other, go on a date and get each other presents. I have nothing against the day itself, just how it inadvertently tells people that they don't need to do those things the rest of the time.


No, couples don't need an excuse! but sometimes it's fun to be publicly romantic and it's kind of nice to have a designated day to celebrate romantic relationships! 

Every single year on valentine's there is someone who brings out 'you should be nice to your partner all the time not just on valentine's' when there is _literally nobody who does that._ who the hell only goes on dates or does cute things with their partner only on _one day of the year_? i think it's more that people tend to do traditionally romantic things on valentines day, like give roses and go out for dinner and stuff and give each other chocolate ... which is fine?? maybe people go bungee-jumping together the rest of the year and find it perfectly romantic? maybe people don't feel the need to do elaborate things except when there's a tradition for it and maybe that makes it more special for them?? i dunno.

even if people _do _only do romantic things on valentine's day... who cares? why does anyone care what anyone does in their own relationship smh


----------



## Eifie (Feb 13, 2014)

Apparently I have a date-type-thing with my boyfriend-type-thing on this day people appear to do date-type-things with their partner-type-things. We're going to go to some place and do some thing and probably fight over how to split the bill. I guess I don't mind if he wins because he's forgotten that he owes me 10 bucks.


----------



## Scootaloo (Feb 13, 2014)

Valentine's day? No.
Galentine's day? (tomorrow) Yes.

But anyways, I really don't think that valentine's day is necessary; it was fun in elementary school cause everyone was included in the fun in some way when you had to buy valentines for everyone in the class.

there really shouldn't be a day where you are _supposed_ to treat your significant other to a good day or something else romantic, couples should treat each other lovingly and respectfully every day.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 13, 2014)

Superbird said:


> Valentine's day shouldn't exist.


 Modern Valentine's Day is quite different from it's original meaning. It is, at its origins, a Christian feast. 

 Every saint in Catholicism has a day, for example, my patron saint (your patron saint is the one that's day is your birthday) is St. Andrew, brother to one of the Apostles. Valentine's is just that, St. Valentine's Day, well, technically it's a Feast Day too, Feast of Saint Valentine (all of the St. Valentines, because there are quite a few of them). (At least originally it was, now the RCC has removed it because there is lack of proof to make it a Feast Day anymore.)

 And hell, Valentine's Day has a bloody and pretty interesting history to it. Seriously, look it up, it's really interesting. 

 Anywho, it's one of humanity's oldest traditions, going back to the Middle Ages.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 13, 2014)

I have a meeting with my dissertation supervisor on Valentine's Day so that's sexy and romantic. Totally.


----------



## Jolty (Feb 13, 2014)

i have a cbt session... but after i'm done with my weekly dose of scheduled self hate, i'll more than likely spend the rest of the day drawing dumb fanart and eating more chocolate than usual


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 13, 2014)

Couples _should_ be good to one another all the time, but Valentine's day is basically an excuse to be mushy and stuff publicly and not feel bad about it!  I would like Valentine's day!

In any case, I'm probably not actually going to do anything other than sit on my computer; we're leaving for Myrtle beach tomorrow, which is something!  Most of my friends are coupled off anyway and I don't feel like getting an earful of how sweet everyone's boyfriend is, so I'm going to avoid people (as usual) tomorrow.


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 13, 2014)

All I've seen of Valentine's Day this year is the joke valentine cards (go check out the ones the official Pokémon Facebook made btw they're great) and those are cute.  Usually I find it kind of annoying because some people won't let you not care about it, either you're gung-ho about Valentine's Day or you're in with the "single's awareness day"/"you should be spreading love EVERY day" crowd.  It is a cute idea though, I just don't like how high-pressure people manage to make it. ə_e


----------



## Autumn (Feb 13, 2014)

single's awareness day is the shittiest fucking thing

no i mean like that you cant go anywhere without being reminded that oh haha fuck you


----------



## Flora (Feb 13, 2014)

well from the looks of it i'm gonna be snowed in soooo

i mean there might be a party tonight that i can use to celebrate but *shrugs*

(valentine's day is cool.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 14, 2014)

Why is there such a stigma on being single anyway? You don't _have_ to date if you don't want to, and for fuck's sake, no one should determine their worth by whether or not they are in a relationship.

That being said, Valentines Day can be a fun day to spend time with your closest friends and romantic partners. It will be fun to distribute some of the fake valentines that have been going around on tumblr.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 14, 2014)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Why is there such a stigma on being single anyway? You don't _have_ to date if you don't want to, and for fuck's sake, no one should determine their worth by whether or not they are in a relationship.


ask society


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 14, 2014)

Society's jealous of singles because they can decide to wear pants whenever they want. 

I'm just going to spend time with my friends. We've gotten some steep crushes lately although only one of us will actually do something about it tomorrow.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 14, 2014)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Why is there such a stigma on being single anyway? You don't _have_ to date if you don't want to, and for fuck's sake, no one should determine their worth by whether or not they are in a relationship.
> 
> That being said, Valentines Day can be a fun day to spend time with your closest friends and romantic partners. It will be fun to distribute some of the fake valentines that have been going around on tumblr.


Hear, hear!

 No one should judge their worth on whether or not they have a significant other!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 14, 2014)

Have a Valentine's Day playlist!

The tempo drops with each song, so listen to them in order for the full effect.

(Some of these are REALLY iconic, so you'll probably recognize them right away.)

1
2
3
4
5
6
7


----------



## Flora (Feb 14, 2014)

apparently i'm gonna play games with a couple friends! i'm excited


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 14, 2014)

I gave an M&M's tube to my crush. I feel accomplished. 

I also got cards from a couple friends I thought wouldn't give me stuff, given we started talking since last semester.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 14, 2014)

sooo nothing happened. woohoo.

although i did get my giant essay turned in, so at least i'm not gonna fail or anything.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't care much one way or the other, I mostly just have fun with those joke valentines cards going around on tumblr/internet.


----------



## Flora (Feb 14, 2014)

RespectTheBlade said:


> sooo nothing happened. woohoo.


same here. i mean we had fun and were kinda terrible people (but then again we were playing the game of things and that's just bound to end in terrible answers)

i mean i got a phone number but that kinda means nothing. (okay it possibly means something but what does it mean? we just don't know.)


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 15, 2014)

i cooked on skype with my boyfriend! one time he was gonna say something romantic but he got distracted halfway through by his piano and forgot what he was saying. romance!


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 15, 2014)

I got my yearly chocolate from my mother.

I'm a bit suprised. I haven't heard from her in a while.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, me and my family had a cake...


----------

